

Using Doctors with Troubled Pasts to Market a Painkiller - forrest_t
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/11/28/business/drug-maker-gave-large-payments-to-doctors-with-troubled-track-records.html?_r=0

======
hacknat
John Hempton shorted Subsys earlier this year:

[http://brontecapital.blogspot.com/2014/05/insys-
therapeutics...](http://brontecapital.blogspot.com/2014/05/insys-therapeutics-
drug-dealers-and.html)

Seems like news of their shenanigans are finally seeing the light. Literally,
"Someone's going to Emergency, someone's going to jail..."

